# Countries in Covid denial



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

I live in Florida and very few people are wearing a mask. I am fully vaccinated but I still wear a mask when out in public. CDC says if a person is fully vaccinated they should not get a serious side effect from a person not vaccinated and have virus symptoms. I hope they are right about this decision.

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

art1946 said:


> hey Gary
> 
> 100,000 cases out of 400 million people here a day seems to be a small amount. I wonder how they consider a country on the green list??


Art, I can't even convince my own brother about how full blown Covid is in the US.

Philippines population 106 million with 40,000 Covid deaths.

USA, population 330 million citizens with 720,000 deaths.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Gary

we are closer to 400 million people here. those numbers you posted have gone down considerably in deaths. The real problem here is you can't make people wear mask or get shots. But, it has gotten much better. I got my shots the minute I was allowed to. 

art


----------

